# VB Programm erstellen



## demmy86 (19 Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich suche jemanden der sich mit visual basic auskennt und lust hat mir zur helfen eine kleine idee um zu setzen! 
is nix großes, ich hab aber leider nur geringe ahnung von der programierung!
wäre super wenn jemand lust hätte.

MfG demmy86


----------



## vierlagig (19 Januar 2008)

solltest schon umreißen, um was es sich handeln könnte, 2 stunden freizeit am tag verplempert man nicht gern für dinge, von denen man nicht weiß, was sie bewirken sollen/könnten ...


----------



## Frank (19 Januar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> solltest schon umreißen, um was es sich handeln könnte, 2 stunden freizeit am tag verplempert man nicht gern für dinge, von denen man nicht weiß, was sie bewirken sollen/könnten ...


 
nu sei mal nicht so...
da du ja bereitschaft hast, kannst du eh nix großes reißen


----------



## vierlagig (19 Januar 2008)

Frank schrieb:


> nu sei mal nicht so...
> da du ja bereitschaft hast, kannst du eh nix großes reißen



danke für den hinweis, hatte es grad erfolgreich verdrängt ... achso: auch du hast bereitschaft! :twisted:


----------



## demmy86 (19 Januar 2008)

ja ok er hat ja recht! lol
also es geht um folgendes! ich weiß ja das es hier schon einige beiträge zu diesem thema gibt! allerdings wie gesagt hab ich wenig ahnung von visual basic!
und zwar geht es darum einen anlagenabschnitt mit einer webcam zu überwachen. ich hab im internet schon etwas herum gesucht und einige gute programmchen gefunden! die im grunde nur leicht abgeändert werden müssten! 
wenn mir jemand helfen möchte wäre super!

Guß demmy86


----------



## vierlagig (19 Januar 2008)

demmy86 schrieb:


> und zwar geht es darum einen anlagenabschnitt mit einer webcam zu überwachen.



wo ist das problem? nimmste einen anlagenabschnitt und eine webcam ... und ein gerät auf dem du das bild angezeigt bekommst ...


----------



## demmy86 (19 Januar 2008)

ja schon!
das programm soll dann in ein wincc oder protool projekt eingefügt werden und als .exe aufgerufen werden!


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Januar 2008)

... du kannst in ProTool zwar externe EXE-Files aufrufen, aber nicht innerhalb eines Fensters in deiner Visu darstellen. Dazu bräuchtest du ein ActiveX. Das heißt, dass du entweder das eine Programm auf dem Schirm hast oder das Andere.
Was hat das aber mit VB-Programmierung zu tun ?


----------



## demmy86 (19 Januar 2008)

ich weiß das das nicht in einem fenster geht aber das macht nix!
das progamm zum anschauen der webcam soll mit visual basic erstellt werden!


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Januar 2008)

... dann solltest du auf jeden Fall wissen, das ProTool und mit großer Warscheinlichkeit auch WinCC-Flexibel Advanced nicht das Einbinden und Verwenden externer DLL's unterstützt. Du müßtest in dem Fall dann tatsächlich auf Visual-Basic zurückgreifen und dann kannst du dort ja versuchen dein Werk nicht als EXE-Datei zu erstellen, sondern als ActiveX und versuchen es in die Visu zu implementieren.

Mehr lässt sich so pauschal zu der Sache m.E. nicht sagen ...


----------



## demmy86 (20 Januar 2008)

das wäre ja alles schön und gut! lol 
wenn ich ahnung davon hätte! ich hab nur wie gesagt sehr geringe kentnisse von dem zeugs! deshalb bräuchte ich jemand der mir etwas unter die arme greifen könnte!


----------

